# Please Critique My Trip



## ahimanic (Nov 15, 2007)

Oh boy! I'm leaving on Thursday for my PCD on 5/13. I'm excited and apprehensive at the same time for my XC trip back to Los Angeles. First the tornados and now the flooding. I'm looking like a star now for skipping Birmingham and Memphis. Memphis is looking like Venice of the Americas right now but the crest of the flood is making it's way down the Mississippi River toward the Gulf Coast and should be in Baton Rouge and New Orleans by 5/24...just the day I'm leaving New Orleans to cross the Mississippi :yikes:


----------



## ahimanic (Nov 15, 2007)

Hello all, got back from my PCD road trip and it was an absolute blast. Thank you all for your advices and I just want to circle back and let you know I posted a trip report here: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=6129737#post6129737


----------

